# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Masaža međice

## micika

drage forumasice, molim vas vase misljenje i  iskustva s masazom medjice. koliko je bilo djelotvorno za porod? da li je bila izbjegnuta epiziotomija? cime ste i koliko cesto masirale? od kojeg tjedna trudnoce? jeste masirale same ili VM?

----------


## master blaster

Ovisno o specifičnoj fizionomiji žene, masaža međice jako pomaže pri njenom postepenom širenju tokom poroda. A ponajviše masaža uljem. Poželjno je neutralno blago ulje. Jojoba daje izvrsne rezultate. Ako će ti muž masirati međicu primjetit će kako ulje na očigled biva doslovno popijeno. To uvelike smanjuje rizik pucanja, iako i ostali faktori utječu: brzina izlaženja, amplituda potiska, veličina glave...

Dobro pitanje za moj topic! Ajde javi se tamo!

Enjoy!

----------


## master blaster

Sorry! Zaboravio sam napomenuti da se moje iskustvo odnosi na sam porod. No masaža prije poroda također doprinosi.

----------

sa masazom medjice mozes poceti od 32 tjedna trudnoce... bilo koje ulje moze posluziti od obicnog maslinovog do djecejeg... nema neke razlike... takodjer znam da postoje i welledina ulja za masazu medjice.. ja ga nisam kupovala, al vjerojatno bi ga mogla potraziti u ljekarnama ili biljnim drogerijama...

----------


## Poslid

A drugo je mišljenje da se međica uopće ne dira, pogotovo ne u porodu, jer je jako rastegnuta i tanka kao papir pa je i samo masiranje može oštetiti i dovesti do pucanja.

----------


## micika

> sa masazom medjice mozes poceti od 32 tjedna trudnoce... bilo koje ulje moze posluziti od obicnog maslinovog do djecejeg... nema neke razlike... takodjer znam da postoje i welledina ulja za masazu medjice.. ja ga nisam kupovala, al vjerojatno bi ga mogla potraziti u ljekarnama ili biljnim drogerijama...


welledina ulja se vise koliko znam u hr ne mogu nabaviti. ja sam probala u austriji, ali u toj ljekarni bas nije bilo pa sam uzela neko drugo na kojem pise da je za tu svrhu. vjerujem da ce biti dobro

----------

ukoliko se odlucis za masazu i ostanes dosljedna istoj, nadam se da neces zaboraviti da ti ta masaza ne garantira da medjica nece popucati u porodu... zasto? zato da kasnije ne kazes, gle masirala sam se a opet sam pukla/su me rezali

----------


## master blaster

> ukoliko se odlucis za masazu i ostanes dosljedna istoj, nadam se da neces zaboraviti da ti ta masaza ne garantira da medjica nece popucati u porodu... zasto? zato da kasnije ne kazes, gle masirala sam se a opet sam pukla/su me rezali


Slažem se s daphne. Istina je i što priča Poslid. Tokom poroda međica je ko afrički bubanj nategnuta. Oprezno s njom tada. Ali zato dok se rasteže pije ulja ko luda. Mislim da ulje puno pomaže. Za međicu su najkorisnije male amplitude izlaska. Tada ima dosta vremena da se rastegne. Ali ne gine ti edem.

Daphne, pozvao sam te na Gtalk!

----------

sorry nisam vidjela

----------


## ruža

micika kod mene nije prošlo bez epiziotomije...masaža međice je pomogla jer nisam išla na carski,ali nakon dugo iščekivanja,nisam ništa osjetila,tj.tu masažu....

----------


## Shiwy

Ja sam počela s masažom oko 34. tjedna. Ne masiram se svaki dan, nego svaki drugi-treći i primjetila sam razliku- sve lakše i lakše to ide.
*Weledino ulje* za pripremu za porod nabavila sam u *Sloveniji*, kod nas ga nema (pretražila sam sve ljekarne u Zagrebu)!
Mali savjet- koristite gumene rukavice(po mogućnosti sterilne), puno je praktičnije, manje se skliže, a i manja je mogućnost nekakve infekcije koja nam baš i ne treba pred sam porod..
O tome koliko je to efikasno javim za koji tjedan ... :D

----------


## micika

drage forumašice hvala vam svima na prenesenim iskustvima!

Shiwy i ja se dosta bojim infekcije pa mi se svidja prica s rukavicama. jesu to one kirurske kao silikonske? gdje ih nabavljas? ja s takvima cistim povrce kad kuham... ako mislimo na iste. jedino sto ove koje ja koristim nisu sterilne. kupim ih u dm-u i sl.
ja sam sad 34+4 i planiram poceti s masazom svaki dan... ali nikako uvijek nesto iskrsne i mm i ja odgodimo za sutradan. jucer sam bila na pregledu i malicka se jos nije okrenula! dr mi je rekao da ako se ne okrene za 2 tj pocinjemo s pripremama za carski tak da sam opet jucer preskocila masazu.... 
super sto ti se termin blizi pa cemo znati kako je proslo... nadajmo se bez epi!

----------

micika procitaj ovo:http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=147&Show=2400

----------


## micika

*daphne,* hvala! vec sam ujutro prozvakala temu! za trudnice s istim problemom, osim one dvije poze koje AR predlaze, mogu nadodati ono sto mi je ginic preporucio. kaze, lijek iz narodne medicine tj. od starih ginekologa. rekao mi je da malo setam po kuci cetveronoske. kaze da se time trbuh objesi pa bebica ima mjesta, a da ju moje kretanje mozda natjera da se okrene. kaze da su to davno tako rjesavali. budem vam prenijela iskustva!

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> *Weledino ulje* ...


Znate li tocan naziv ulja?

----------

mislim da ja dammenol ili tako nekako... o je sa prijeglasom(one dve tockice gore)

----------


## marta

cure, ja sam od tog ulja imala neopisiv napadaj kandide.

----------

ja si nekako mislim da je najbolje maslinovo

----------


## marta

ma dobro je i bademovo, bitno da je ulje kvalitetno i da zeni ne izaziva reakciju.

----------


## micika

da i ja se brinem zbog tih eventualnih infekcija. inace bas nisam sklona tome, ali sad ne bi eksperimentirala. ne znam da li se mogucnost infekcije smanjuje ako se nakon masaze operes sa hygiom? mislim da se time ucinak masaze i ono sto se upilo u tkivo ne umanji. sto misle iskusnije?

----------


## marta

cuj, meni je ta hygieia najgori uzas. 
infekciju(nekakvu bakterijsku) neces dobiti ako su ti ruke ciste, ali kandida ti moze eksplodirati zbog promjene pH vrijednosti.

----------


## Shiwy

cure, nemojte se mazati onim što jedete! Maslinovo ulje nije sterilno! Tko zna što sve "živi" u njemu...

Točan naziv ulja: *Weleda Damm-Massageol* ili u "prijevodu" *Ulje za masažu međice - priprema za porod*
Ja se masiram već neko vrijeme i primjećujem razliku- zato samo hrabro i nemojte odustajati. Zgodno je primjetiti kako međica UPIJA to ulje, očito joj "treba"...  :Smile:  
Kupila sam ga u Slo, kod nas ga nema pa nemojte ni tražiti.

Koristim sterilne kirurške rukavice. Ako ne možete nabaviti sterilne kupite u ljekarni *PLIVASEPT* pa time istrljajte ruke ili rukavice.

Za prevenciju od gljivica koje nas svih brinu sad pred porod možete koristiti: *LACATACYD* *emulzija* za pranje intimnih dijelova, zatim *VAGISAN* *vaginalete* na bazi mliječne kiseline za jačanje vaginalne flore (sigurno u trudnoći i dojenju) ili *LACTOBACILUS* od Doderlaina - *vaginelete* u obliku kapsula koje sadrže žive kulture laktobacila i također pomažu jačanju vag. flore (njih je dobro koristiti nakon bilo kakve terapije vaginaletama ili antibiotika), te *LACTOGYN* *kapsule* laktobacilusa koje se uzimaju na usta i služe istoj svrsi.

Eto. Jedino što još moram spomenuti da su to sve malo skupe stvarčice, ali isplati se...

----------


## Fidji

Shiwy, ljudska koža nije sterilna, rodnica isto nije sterilna.
Ulje inače nije dobar medij za razmožavanje bakterija i teško da u njemu nešto živi. Kakav mu je sastav je već druga stvar jer ulje je otapalo za sve i svašta.

Nemoj se ljutiti, ovo zaista nije provokativno...vjerojatno kod sexa ne tražiš muža da se prije dezinficira.

Dovoljno je oprati ruke, zapravo najviše prljavštine se skupi ispod noktiju pa je bolje da su kratki.

Za prevenciju gljivica dobro je i izbjegavati slatko.

----------


## studeni

slažem se. zamislite kako si muževi umasiravaju laktobacilus emulziju prije seksa   :Laughing:  
bolja je masaža golim rukama, dovoljno ih je oprati prije običnim sapunom. pod prstima se lijepo osjeti rastezljivost tkiva i sl, a kroz rukavice baš ne.

----------


## Pinkflower

Mene su masirali pri porodu ( malo prije tiskanja ) i moram priznati da mi je pasalo  :D   (nista prije nisam poduzimala po tom pitanju) ! Porod prošao super . Nisam popucala niti malo ! Nakon 10 sati od poroda spustila sam se pješke s 3 kata da sačekam svoje ispred bolnice bio je predivan dan! I isto se tako popela.

----------


## aries24

ja mislim da je mene primalja masirala
samo sam ponavljala ko papagaj da ne želim rezanje
pukla sam površinski, pretpostavljam iz razloga što je primalja zavukla ruku i izvukla nou jer je bilo kritično, pustio je mekonij i sav je bio crn od toga

----------


## Brankica

Ja sam se porodila pre 7 dana, i babica me je usporavala, da brzo ne istisnem bebu da ne bih popucala i mislim da mi je masirala medjicu i vodila racuna. Imam samo malu rupturu, jedan koncic. 
Prezahvalna sam joj na ovoj pomoci   :Smile:

----------


## picik

i ja sam masirala međicu negdje od 34 tj, svaku vecer, maslinovim uljem otprilike deset minuta. i stvarno međica upija ulje, tokom masaze je dobro vise puta "nauljiti"   :Laughing: 
toplo preporucam svim trudnicama masažu međice    :Heart:

----------


## Shiwy

> ...vjerojatno kod sexa ne tražiš muža da se prije dezinficira.


Točno..   :Laughing:  Ali vodim računa o higijeni i tražim da se opere, a ne da "uleti s vrata", te se isto tako ne podmazuje ničim što inače konzumiramo..

----------


## we&baby

hej, curke...
da ne otvaram novi topic, ja bi da jos o tome pricate.
Ja sam si zacrtala da cu sve ucinit da me ne "kroje".

Koristim Weledino ulje i to svaki dan (nekad nadobudno i 2 puta). Moram priznati da je neugodno, jer u uputama pise da kozu moras palcevima rastegnut dok ne osjetis lagano peckanje. To peckanje mi nekad "ostane" i pola h jos poslije u tom podrucju. Ipak ako ce to pomoci da ostanem u komadu, izdrzat cu masirati do poroda. Sad sam u 34 tj.
Dal nesto krivo radim? Jel ok svaki dan, prije spavanja?

Nek vam ne bude bad o tome pricati. znam da je tema malo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Elinor

Ja sam već zakasnila, mislim svaki dan početi, ali nikako... Pitam se hoće li imati učinka ako masiram samo tri tjedna??? :?

----------


## Yuna

ja isto sad planiram poceti s tim...nadam se da ima koristi od toga.

----------


## kobila_suzy

Ovo je sastav tog weledinog ulja:

Ingredients (INCI):
Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Fragrance (Parfum)*, Limonene*, Linalool*, Citronellol*, Geraniol*, Eugenol*. * from natural essential oils


Dakle bademovo i ulje psenicnih klica, sa par tvari izoliranih iz etericnih ulja. Koristiti cisto bademovo ili neko drugo ulje je u tom slucaju bolji izbor.

----------


## Elinor

> ja isto sad planiram poceti s tim...nadam se da ima koristi od toga.


Škoditi ne može. A kad ti je termin?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ja sam već zakasnila, mislim svaki dan početi, ali nikako... Pitam se hoće li imati učinka ako masiram samo tri tjedna??? :?


ja nisam uopće masirala.
rodila bez epiziotomije i bez pucanja.

----------


## Elinor

Ali *Lutonjice*, ti si legenda među proljetnicama! Mi smo toliko vibrale za tebe da nije bilo šanse da popucaš! Nadam se da se i ja mogu osloniti na vaše vibrice, kad već kasnim sa masažom!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Mi smo toliko vibrale za tebe da nije bilo šanse da popucaš!


joj znam   :Love:  

mislim da nikad nije kasno, bolje išta nego ništa (tako je meni rekla sestra erika   :Wink:   )

----------


## Ivanna

> Elinor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam već zakasnila, mislim svaki dan početi, ali nikako... Pitam se hoće li imati učinka ako masiram samo tri tjedna??? :?
> 
> 
> ja nisam uopće masirala.
> rodila bez epiziotomije i bez pucanja.


a ja masirala skoro mjesec dana pa sam popucala.   :Mad:  
al bar sam izbjegla epi, a i nisam puno popucala (3-4 šava) s obzirom da je malac imao 4680 g. 
još sam i rodila u vodi i babica mi je masirala međicu pa, ko zna, možda bi gore prošla da sam rodila "normalno".
u svakom slučaju, masiraj, zašto ne? nije kasno. masaža ti neće odmoć, a koliko će pomoć....

----------


## Lutonjica

> je malac imao 4680 g.


da, marge je imala samo 3060 g. i bilo je na stolčiću.

----------


## Elinor

> al bar sam izbjegla epi, a i nisam puno popucala (3-4 šava) s obzirom da je malac imao 4680 g. 
> još sam i rodila u vodi i babica mi je masirala međicu pa, ko zna, možda bi gore prošla da sam rodila "normalno".
> u svakom slučaju, masiraj, zašto ne? nije kasno. masaža ti neće odmoć, a koliko će pomoć....


4680 g? :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Sa ovolikom bebom, 3-4 šava se čine zanemarivim!
Kako to izgleda kad ti u vodi masiraju međicu? Nisam znala da se to radi.

----------


## Ivanna

> Kako to izgleda kad ti u vodi masiraju međicu? Nisam znala da se to radi.


Iskreno, ja uopće nisam skužila kad je to babica radila, nego mi je to kasnije MM rekao.   :Embarassed:  Ja sam skoro cijeli porod imala zatvorene oči. Tako mi je nekako bilo lakše.

----------


## Elinor

ovo je malo _off topic_, ali kako ti je bilo rađati u vodi?

----------


## we&baby

> Ingredients (INCI):
> 
> Koristiti cisto bademovo ili neko drugo ulje je u tom slucaju bolji izbor.


sta stvarnooo?

----------


## we&baby

dal je istina da je stolcic preporucljiv za "manje pucanja" (meni on izgleda ko štokrlić, skroz si u cucecem polozaju... :/ )....
i sa cim babica masira na porodu?

i kakve komprese stvalja? obloge? tople?
ako sam skuzila dobro rodilja popuca vecinom pri izgonu glavice, ostatak je onda ok, dal je to istina?
pitam se , pitam a poima nemam... :?

----------


## Lutonjica

> dal je istina da je stolcic preporucljiv za "manje pucanja"


da, jer se i otvorena oko 30% više nego u nekom drugom položaju.

nisi u čučećem položaju budući da sjediš, više ti je kao wc školjka nego kao štokrlek   :Grin:

----------


## cokolina

koliko dugo treba svaki dan masirati? oliko minuta?

----------


## we&baby

evo javljam se ja ovdje opet, ovaj put ponosno.  :Grin:  

rodila sam bebu 4, 030 kg vaginalno, bez ijednog sava niti ranice :D ( i to polulezeci  :Mad:  )...ali evo ko da ni nisam 8) 

prakticirala sam prelinealnu masazu oko zadnjih 2 mjeseca trudn.
koristila sam weledino (bas za to) i bademovo ( mislim od cvijeta bademovog) ulje, jednom jedno dr put dr, i pomijesam oba u dlan,,,kako kad

masirala 1 na dan, cesto i dva put (jutro i vecer), oko 5 min...ne zanm tocno..onako po filingu. ali SVAKI, BAS SVAKI DAN .

preporucam.

----------


## MGrubi

> rodila sam bebu 4, 030 kg vaginalno, bez ijednog sava niti ranice :D


 :Naklon:

----------


## we&baby

aha.  8) 

za 5 h nas slali doma. sutra dan ja na slici u turskom sjedu na krevetu..mama kad je vidjela  :shock: , oci joj ispale....

al dobro ...to je o.t. sad.

----------

